# Newer Motherboard



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

New computer.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

To answer your question, I don't _think_ so, but I'm not positive. If you _could_ find a mobo that supports that RAM, your selection is definitely going to be limited.

I just took a quick look at the first 5 pages of results on newegg.com, and all the mobo's I saw accepted 240-pin memory. When I searched "184 pin motherboard", the only results were for refurbished boards. 

I'm assuming that the reason for this post is because, for whatever reason, you need a new mobo. Personally, I'd suggest just getting the one you really want, and accepting the fact that it likely won't take the same RAM. Memory is relatively inexpensive these days, so it probably wouldn't add much to your total cost, and would be better than pigeon-holing yourself to a limited (if any) selection of boards simply to be able to use the same RAM. 

In addition, you might find that your current RAM could actually be _more expensive_ than current, better/faster RAM, simply because it's older technology. It's a textbook example of manufacturers/retailers grabbing us by the proverbial testes - just because they can. I found this out not long ago when I was upgrading an older laptop. The ancient RAM I needed was still readily available, but cost a lot more per GB than the latest and greatest stuff. Same thing for the HDD - the old IDE/PATA drive I needed cost about double what a current and equivalent capacity SATA drive costs. Your stuff isn't _that_ old, but you get the point.

In a nutshell, your best bet is probably to buy the most up-to-date stuff you can afford. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Also keep in mind the ever-changing processor technology. I don't know what your plans for that are, but that must be factored in when considering a mobo.



titanoman said:


> New computer.


Please tell me that's a joke....


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Very good advice!

I will definitely take it.

Always like to check DIY Forums first.

Pat


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

loyal said:


> Very good advice!
> 
> I will definitely take it.
> 
> ...


What processor do you have? Is it a P-IV
I know where you can get OEM boards of that era for about $20 new,pretty much plug and play.
As for feelings on a new puter,it's up to you but unless your a gamer or need the latest and greatest then keep your box.
PM me if you need more info


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"Ravenworks"
"PM" to follow - like to know where I can acquire a "MB" - Pent. 4 -
PC-2700 memory -
I would like to acquire one for $20, something!

rossfingal


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent
Intel/HP boards are $29


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Ravenworks said:


> What processor do you have? Is it a P-IV
> I know where you can get OEM boards of that era for about $20 new,pretty much plug and play.
> As for feelings on a new puter,it's up to you but unless your a gamer or need the latest and greatest then keep your box.
> PM me if you need more info


I will get back to you tomorrow...
I have to put in a DDR to power up and check BIOS setup.
I don't know of other way to find out.

Thank you for the info.. Would like to hear more.

I bought a pair 1 GIG DDR sticks from a place on line called KomputerBay.

But they sent me instead a pair of mislabeled DDR sticks.

One was a 2 GIG DDR and one was a 512M DDR

My computer would not work with that combination.
It shouldn't work with that combination...is that right??


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

loyal said:


> One was a 2 GIG DDR and one was a 512M DDR
> 
> My computer would not work with that combination.
> It shouldn't work with that combination...is that right??


It all depends,some MB's have a limit on capacity
Put the 521 stick in and leave the 2gig stick out.


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes. The processor is Pentium 4.
I took the DDR out of my old HP
and put into Pentium 4 computer.
It works great! Then installed Ubuntu 11.10.
That works great also.
Then discovered that the Pentium 4 computer
only has CD drive, not DVD drive.
Can I get a DVD drive to fit in this small
14" x 15" x 4" high case?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

loyal said:


> Then installed Ubuntu 11.10.
> That works great also.
> Can I get a DVD drive to fit in this small
> 14" x 15" x 4" high case?


Ubuntu makes the old new,you know about all the free programs that are out there,right? I have been running a Linux distro for many years,it has so much more to offer.
You can get a CD/DVD burner combo unit and install it in place of the CD if you don't have an empty slot for two units.


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Raven.

I've been using Ubuntu...
and sometimes Kubuntu
for about 3 years now.
I would not go back to Windows.
Yes there are tons of apps.
Although I haven't used many.
Is there any DVD drive that you would recommend?
Are they all about the same dimensions
because case is only 4" high.
Also the power supply is only 160Watt.
Do you think that will be enough?
Although there are 4 slots in this Pentium 4.
computer, they are all empty.
I do not plan to use any.
I am only using on board sound and audio.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any DVD drive should fit in the bay, they're universally sized. Your power supply handled your CD drive, and it will handle a DVD drive. 

I searched DVD burners at newegg.com. This looks like the best deal there:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204

5 egg average rating out of 3000+ reviews, and only $18. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> Any DVD drive should fit in the bay, they're universally sized. Your power supply handled your CD drive, and it will handle a DVD drive.
> 
> I searched DVD burners at newegg.com. This looks like the best deal there:
> 
> ...


That burner/player will _*NOT*_ work because of it's interface
He will need ATA (legacy) not SATA
You can find an ATA combo unit cheap,newegg may have them I don't know because it's been a long time since I have bought anything from them.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ravenworks said:


> That burner/player will _*NOT*_ work because of it's interface
> He will need ATA (legacy) not SATA
> You can find an ATA combo unit cheap,newegg may have them I don't know because it's been a long time since I have bought anything from them.


How do you know this? Am I missing something in the _info provided in this thread_ that guarantees that his computer uses the old IDE/PATA interface?

If so, Newegg doesn't have any in stock, but other places do. Here's a couple from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-DRW-22B2S-BLACK-BULK-Internal/dp/B004GTSSEQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/Lite-On-iHAP4...JGUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335178701&sr=8-1


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> How do you know this? Am I missing something in the _info provided in this thread_ that guarantees that his computer uses the old IDE/PATA interface?


Yes you are missing a lot Intel motherboards of that era just won't do it because of the limits of the IH-7 controller chip.. On-board SATA is for hard drives only for that genre.


----------

